# Bought A Nice Old Wood Hauler



## 66polyhead (Sep 27, 2008)

Bought a nice old 1970 Chevy 1 ton 4X4 dually for $650.00. It's minus the motor, but I just happen to have a nice rebuilt 69 355 (350 bored .030) 4 bolt main motor that I had in a 69 3/4 ton service truck. A good friend gave me the stacks. Thay are actually brand new side pipes for a 63 Riviera. It has the nice heavy, new process 204 transfer case, Dana 60 front, and the big Dana 14" rear with 4:10 gear. all shifted by a Muncie SM 465, bulldog 4 speed. I found out after I bought it and got it home, it is a 1970 cab on a 1983 chassis. it took me a while to figure out why it had power front disc brakes, and power steering. I also found out it has new brakes all around, new shocks, and heavier 2 ton rear springs. I hope to have it running this fall. I'm also planning to fab up a mount for my 2 Ramsey 12,000 Lb. winches, side ramps for loading logs.


----------



## clearance (Sep 27, 2008)

Nice steal. The rear axle is probably a Dana 70.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Sep 27, 2008)

I've got a 75 1 ton 4x4 Chevy van(from the dealer) that I have to finish the motor on after some health problems settle. 
You got a great deal.


----------



## dsm382 (Sep 28, 2008)

WOW!!! 
are you still in jail??? cause ya stole that...
did you get the snow plow too????

that is what i am wanting too dualy flat bed. for hauling wood.
great....


----------



## 66polyhead (Sep 29, 2008)

Nope, not in jail, and didn't get the plow. I already had a meyer plow,pump and controls off of a 1979 Dodge Sno Commander that's been waiting to be resurected. Hope to get started on the motor install next week. Looks like I've got a all winter project.


----------



## spacemule (Sep 30, 2008)

That's a cool old truck. I think I'd ditch that bumper on the back though.


----------



## dsm382 (Sep 30, 2008)

spacemule said:


> That's a cool old truck. I think I'd ditch that bumper on the back though.



i agree, makes a nice step till you slip on it once..

i am sure a 'moddified' bumper is on his list.
must get mobial first.


----------



## 74fencer (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice find indeed! put you a good solid bumper on the rear and it will be jam up! The front wheels look like they are from a 3/4 ton instead of a 1 ton though


----------

